# G'day



## Jim (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi everyone.

Some of you who post on other threads may know me from there.  If you don't here's a little about me...

I'm married with 4 kids, have a Real Estate agency in my home town of Healesville Victoria Australia, run a Dojo part time on Wednesday nights where I instruct 'Little Bushi' and seniors in Kakuto Goshin Jutsu and - because I have so much time on my hands - am a bass player and singer in a Punk Metal band called plodhead (yeah, it's in lower case for a reason).

I was 'encouraged' to come along here by a mad Canadian woman so if things don't work out and I cause trouble BLAME HER!

PS - I 'sometimes' get myself in trouble in forums and if I inadvertantly say/type something that has two meanings... I meant the one that didn't hurt your feelings.  Ok?   Please remember that I'm AUSTRALIAN and, apart from our sense of humour, we are also well known for not taking much seriously at all.  (Patriotism?  What's that?)


----------



## sifu nick (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to MT. I look forward to your opinions and always like a lil controversy to keep the blood rushing.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice to have someone from down under with us.

How about opening a thread and telling us a little about the styles you teach. 

Are the martial arts active in your area of the country?


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 13, 2004)

J Jim said:
			
		

> I was 'encouraged' to come along here by a mad Canadian woman so if things don't work out and I cause trouble BLAME HER!


All Canadians are mad.  It's the weather.  Pour a bunch of ice cubes in your shorts and tell me how you feel. :rofl:



			
				J Jim said:
			
		

> PS - I 'sometimes' get myself in trouble in forums and if I inadvertantly say/type something that has two meanings... I meant the one that didn't hurt your feelings. Ok?  Please remember that I'm AUSTRALIAN and, apart from our sense of humour, we are also well known for not taking much seriously at all. (Patriotism? What's that?)


Apologies can go a long way to mending hurt feelings.  But you haven't hurt my feelings yet.  Don't forget about the ice cubes.  It will be a good learning experience for you.

See you 'round the boards!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 13, 2004)

J Jim said:
			
		

> I was 'encouraged' to come along here by a mad Canadian woman so if things don't work out and I cause trouble BLAME HER!
> 
> PS - I 'sometimes' get myself in trouble in forums and if I inadvertantly say/type something that has two meanings... I meant the one that didn't hurt your feelings. Ok?  Please remember that I'm AUSTRALIAN and, apart from our sense of humour, we are also well known for not taking much seriously at all. (Patriotism? What's that?)


LOL, Jim!

Me?  Mad, come now... really.  Must be the weather.

Just a word of advice to everyone.  Don't let Jim get a picture of you.  He does mean and aweful things with them. 

Welcome aboard my friend.  Glad to have you on the same forum, you certainly keep me laughing!


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice to talk to you Jim. I know all about you blokes down under. How about some controversy?:drinkbeer


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 13, 2004)

WHy you ever decided to send him that beach shot is beyond me...

But this forum has no officially gone to hell.

Oh, and Hi Jim


----------



## Sarah (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Jim welcome to MT, you sound like you will be fun to have around.


----------



## bignick (Sep 14, 2004)

welcome, "mate"...some new zealanders and australians...i hope there's no rivalries?


----------



## Sarah (Sep 14, 2004)

I dont know about Jim, but I just Love Ozzy's!! They Rock.


----------



## Raewyn (Sep 14, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> welcome, "mate"...some new zealanders and australians...i hope there's no rivalries?


Definate rivalries between our two good countries. G'day Jim!!


----------



## Jim (Sep 14, 2004)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> How about opening a thread and telling us a little about the styles you teach.


I could do that, but I'd have to kill you because it's a TOTALLY SECRET STYLE that has been handed down from single master to student for the past 40 Million years... Yeah, maybe I might at that... In the meantime you can have a look at www.agjs.com Let me know if there is anything specific you want to know. I'm about to go on holidays to the Gold Coast, Qld as of Sunday to have a meeting with some other 'online' people I met at another MA chat forum so if I don't get back to you in time, BLAME NALIA!


			
				tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Are the martial arts active in your area of the country?


I could give a sarcastic answer about how we don't even have supermarkets here, etc. but the truth is the town that I live in has about 7,500 people and there are 4 'real' MA styles to choose - mine, Judo, TKD and Wado Kan Karate.


			
				flatlander said:
			
		

> Pour a bunch of ice cubes in your shorts and tell me how you feel. :rofl:


What makes you think I haven't done that already? It does get boring here at times...


			
				nalia said:
			
		

> Just a word of advice to everyone. Don't let Jim get a picture of you. He does mean and aweful things with them.


Hmmm... now how do I upload pics to this site... Maybe I'll just make that my av pic here. 


			
				Ronald R. Harbers said:
			
		

> How about some controversy?


Just sit back and enjoy the ride, Ron... heh heh heh


			
				Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Oh, and Hi Jim


Don't think a little 'smiley' changes things between us, 'buddy'... Let the smear campaign begin...


			
				bignick said:
			
		

> some new zealanders and australians...i hope there's no rivalries?


No, nothing to worry about... as long as they stay there.  Did you know there's a part in the Australian Constitution that allows NZ to become another State of Australia if they agree with a referendum? If you didn't, consider this that little 'new' thing you learn every day...


			
				Sarah said:
			
		

> I dont know about Jim, but I just Love Ozzy's!! They Rock.


Yeah, I'm kinda fond of them too... so much so that I married one. 


			
				Raisin said:
			
		

> Definate rivalries between our two good countries. G'day Jim!!


Raisin? RAISIN? I could understand Sultana, but _Raisin_?


----------



## Fight with attitude (Sep 14, 2004)

J Jim said:
			
		

> Hmmm... now how do I upload pics to this site... Maybe I'll just make that my av pic here.


Yes please do it...this might be better then the story about Andrew 

Wecome on board Jim


----------



## Lisa (Sep 14, 2004)

J Jim said:
			
		

> Hmmm... now how do I upload pics to this site...


To upload pics you have to be a supporting member, so cough up the $12 US. Just remember Jim, revenge is sweet.  I do have that birthday pic of you around here somewhere....



			
				J Jim said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll just make that my av pic here.


----------



## Northstorm (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey Bro!  I play bass too, but mine is a doghouse bass.  I don't suppose bluegrass music has much of a following in Australia?  It is good to know a fellow martial artist and bass player.  Be at peace!


----------



## Raewyn (Sep 15, 2004)

[Raisin? RAISIN? I could understand Sultana, but _Raisin_? [/QUOTE] 





Yeah yeah I know,  Raisin flows alot better than sultana!!!!  and anyway raisin's arnt as wrinkely as sultanas!!!


----------



## Sarah (Sep 15, 2004)

haha   

 




			
				Raisin said:
			
		

> Yeah yeah I know, Raisin flows alot better than sultana!!!! and anyway raisin's arnt as wrinkely as sultanas!!!


----------



## Jim (Sep 16, 2004)

Yeah Tom, there is a good following of Bluegrass here, well where I am anyway, as well as blues and jazz.  I'm in the middle of a wine district so you get those 'grape grazing' thingies here which sometimes include open air festivals.  Jewel played here around Christmas time at one.  (not that I went)

As much as I hate to say it... Nalia was r..r...r... ah, you know.... Let's say I'm not too unhappy I came.


----------

